# *** CTS Turbo MK2 Audi TTS Intake Kit ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

At CTS Turbo we are proud to announce our new air intake system for the MK2 TTS. The OEM air scoop works in conjunction with our sealed airbox to seamlesly force cold air into our air intake system. Air then flows through our high flow cone air filter, which utilizes an inverted cone design for maximum engine breathing. Our high quality silicones fit seamlessly with the OEM MAF allowing for smooth entry of cold air into the the engine providing peak power gains ranging from 9-15HP. All of the components included in the CTS air intake system work flawlessly together to provide increased horsepower and torque throughout the entire power band and an aggressive race inspired sound.

*Click to order our TTS Intake for $299.99 Shipped*


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few shots from our friend Marc @ Wipex Martinique forwarded us of our CTS MK2 TT-S intake being installed along with our CTS TTS Stainless steel downipe! Thanks for the pictures Marc!


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks similar to the Evolution Motorsports intake. I do like how the seal is one continuous piece, rather than 2.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Stock TTS intake is good to upwards of 500HP and the MAF is calibrated for the stock one. Give us parts we need.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Brd.Prey said:


> Stock TTS intake is good to upwards of 500HP and the MAF is calibrated for the stock one. Give us parts we need.


Our intake uses the stock MAF, which can support 500HP, but the stock intake is a still a bottle neck. We build parts everyone needs including the kit Forge Motorsport used, and GIAC tuned, which runs a 10.9 second quarter mile:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153142248645394&set=vb.166492375393&type=3&theater


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> Our intake uses the stock MAF, which can support 500HP, but the stock intake is a still a bottle neck.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153142248645394&set=vb.166492375393&type=3&theater


You use the stock MAF with tables in the ECU for the STOCK intake tract, not your modified tract. MAF tables are very specific. So unless you have it custom (expensive) tuned your opening yourself up unnecessarily to drivability issues.

Yes, I know Shawn at FORGE in Orlando. But his is really a race car not a daily driver, the issue with a larger non stock CAI is going to be a driveability issue not RAW Horsepower! I would gladly give up 2.1 hp at 6800 to 7200 RPM if my car drove better at 3000 rpm with no hiccups etc. I am only suspecting so would everyone else that use the car for a daily driver.

The stock sensor is only half the problem. The other is half is the pipe its located in! Any Engineer will tell you a MAF sensor is very sensitive to the location and the pipe it is installed in even with a Laminar flow straighter.

See the issues arm1tage had with the FORGE intake you built. Just saying if your a Stage 3 or below in a TTS you don't need an CAI. I would say that is 95% of the modding crowd. The Golf R does it has a smaller intake tract!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6153063-My-APR-Stage-3-GTX-2867R-TTS&highlight=arm1tage
a Quote from it.

10-15-2013 05:56 PM #20
Quote Originally Posted by arm1tage View Post
hmm so I checked and my LTFT are +17%... I'm guessing the MAF sensor is too close to the filter and it's seeing too much turbulence. Will try to incorporate a flow straightener in somewhere and see if that helps. what numbers are you seeing?
So my guess was right, the source of the high LTFT is the reducer right before the MAF. The filter outlet already has a velocity stack so the sped up air hits the angled walls of the reducer and causes extra turbulense. The 4" outlet from the canister reduces down to 3.25" before the MAF in a span of 3".

I've added a 3.25" diameter x 5" long metal tube inside the reducer to keep the diameter the same from canister to MAF. Now LTFT are between +4 and +7%. I've also contacted Forge with the details and am waiting to see if they have an official fix.

So far it drives much better at low rpms in high gear, however I still get some hesitation between 1K and 2.5K which might or might not be MAF related.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Brd.Prey said:


> See the issues arm1tage had with the FORGE intake you built. Just saying if your a Stage 3 or below in a TTS you don't need an CAI. I would say that is 95% of the modding crowd. The Golf R does it has a smaller intake tract!


Thanks for the feedback. We built the Turbo kit for Angel @ Forge Motorsport to showcase their new at the time 46mm wastegate. I don't know who arm1tage is, and I don't believe we built anything for his car.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Can you PM me a price on the DP?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PM sent 

Would anyone like a new wallpaper? Click the image for the high resolution image!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The Summer Sale is now at an end. Thanks to everyone who participated, we are working as fast as possible to get all of your orders shipped on time. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is another wallpaper for you guys - hit up the link for the high resolution version.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Why did you added the last elbow (just before the air filter)? Any elbow is adding a resistance in the path of air and in this case there is enough room to fit the filtration element directly + you could used a different shaped filter.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cipsony said:


> Why did you added the last elbow (just before the air filter)? Any elbow is adding a resistance in the path of air and in this case there is enough room to fit the filtration element directly + you could used a different shaped filter.


Works better this way. Filter should never be attached directly to the MAF.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Audi TTRS/RS3 2.5T Catalyst bypass/Midpipe Set @ $299.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TTRS 2.5T FMIC Kit @ $1019.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo Audi TTS Stainless Steel Downpipes @ $599.99 shipped


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

For the intake is there a satisfaction guarantee with full refund? If the 9-15 hp are real up in the RPM range that should be noticeable. 

Any dynos? Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Optical TDI said:


> For the intake is there a satisfaction guarantee with full refund? If the 9-15 hp are real up in the RPM range that should be noticeable.
> 
> Any dynos? Thx


Shoot us an email to [email protected] :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo MK2 Audi TTS Air Intake System @ $299.99


----------



## kstts (May 18, 2013)

Please PM me shipped 94134. Also does it come with a carb legal sticker? Registration renewal coming up so smog is definitely incoming soon.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Sloppy shifter, looking for a tight feel? Pickup a set of our shifter bracket bushings $24.99 @ CTS Turbo


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Best time to upgrade your car is our summer sale!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hurry, our summer sale ends soon!


----------



## nsaneS4avant (Apr 29, 2013)

Does the TTS intake increase the sound of the turbo?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

nsaneS4avant said:


> Does the TTS intake increase the sound of the turbo?


The turbo sound is much more noticeable with the intake installed


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

*Is the filter dry or does it need to be oiled?*

I've had the filters that needed to be oiled... what a mess and a pain in the ass to deal with. The oil wasn't cheap either. I would only be interested if the filter was not one that needs to be oiled to perform properly.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------

